# Feliway smoking!



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just unplugged the Feliway diffuser that I bought online, after only a few hours of use, as it was smoking!!!!!!! 

Got it from Zooplus, all the instructions were in French though and it came with a European plug plus UK adaptor! It looked ok in the plug socket but saw smoke coming out the top!! I'm sure that's not normal!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't trust the adaptors provided because when I bought a fountain off zooplus and when using it with the adaptor, it started doing an electrical hum after a few hours! Stopped it quite quickly, don't want my cats getting a shock trying to drink.

Feliway booklet says you might smell a slight burning smell when you first plug it in due to the heating coils coming in contact with any dust that may have collected in it. Don't think it should be smoking though!

The cheapest place I've found Feliway diffuser is medicines4pets for £17 (feliway diffuser), bought 2, one for upstairs and one for downstairs, and free shipping with it.  It's UK plug too, have used it for 2 weeks and no smoking so far.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure I read that this was normal for the first few hours of use. Have you still got instructions? If not I'll see if i can find mine from recycle bag

just found them and says smell of burning for first few hours is normal. Doesn't say anything about smoking


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is diffused in a carrier which is slightly oily, and although I could see a few very thin wisps above my diffuser when I used it I would not describe it as "smoke" as such, more like steam perhaps? But if yours is actually smoking then maybe it is overheating, so I wouldn't use it. 

Shouldn't be a problem with the wattage output as the UK is in line with Europe and we can use equipment that works at 220-240 watts.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive never used them, but id say tbat dont sound right.

But is it something that the diffusers do, like oil burners for example?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just unplugged the Feliway diffuser that I bought online, after only a few hours of use, as it was smoking!!!!!!!
> 
> Got it from Zooplus, all the instructions were in French though and it came with a European plug plus UK adaptor! It looked ok in the plug socket but saw smoke coming out the top!! I'm sure that's not normal!


Mine did that and it was fine x


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

I could translate the French for you, if you want to be sure? Sounds a bit odd to me though!

If you try to plug in something powerful through a small European-UK adaptor, like a computer or hairdryer, that can cause probs, but I would have thought feliway was very low power!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

The whole leaflet was in French so I wouldn't even know which bit I was meant to read! Thanks anyway, though! 

The 2 pins on the Feliway look slightly wonky, and I did have to push the adaptor back into the wall once, so I'm not convined it's very safe! Going to leave it out for now, they don't really need it right now anyway! Might see if I can get a better adaptor at the shops, as this one feels loose........


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> The whole leaflet was in French so I wouldn't even know which bit I was meant to read! Thanks anyway, though!
> 
> The 2 pins on the Feliway look slightly wonky, and I did have to push the adaptor back into the wall once, so I'm not convined it's very safe! Going to leave it out for now, they don't really need it right now anyway! Might see if I can get a better adaptor at the shops, as this one feels loose........


Where in London are you?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Where in London are you?


Not really London proper, to the west of London in suburban Middlesex


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Not really London proper, to the west of London in suburban Middlesex


Shame as i have 3, would have let you have one


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Shame as i have 3, would have let you have one


Oh, where are you then?? I could still maybe collect another one (and meet your furbies!!)


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh, where are you then?? I could still maybe collect another one (and meet your furbies!!)


I am in Hackney


----------

